# Has anyon ever used miiduu?



## ventureout

I found a website called miiduu.com that I might use until I am finishing building my own site. It seems simple, they claim to be free. I already did a search but I couldn't find any information on them. 

Has anyone ever tried using them before and if you did, is there a catch?


----------



## farmo

Have you read all their terms and conditions? A lot is there. 
Although they say free but with free account, you don't use your own domain. The samples look good though so might be good to try. Let us know if you already tried it.


----------



## tager01

Looks legit to me, if you still have doubt you can use Bigcartel, they do have free shop also.


----------



## ventureout

I read the terms. I signed up and did a test store. Seems easy and straight forward. I wont post the link to my store but you would like to see it I can message the link to you.


----------



## farmo

I would like to see it if it is ok with you. I am looking for a good ecommerce site too so this will be helpful for me.


----------



## ScottyOTM

ventureout said:


> I found a website called miiduu.com that I might use until I am finishing building my own site. It seems simple, they claim to be free. I already did a search but I couldn't find any information on them.
> 
> Has anyone ever tried using them before and if you did, is there a catch?


The catch is the program doesnt work very well. It has a lot of bugs and problems. Whats worst is the customer service is very very slow at best. Two days seems to be the average turn around time i get from them. 

Also you have to upgrade to do about anything on the cart. Like take credit cards or use UPS shipping. So the FREE Cart is worthless.

Check out their facebook review site is load we customers like me complaining.


----------



## itbedave

I setup a 'free' site for my son to use on miiduu to sell popcorn for his cub scout troop to friends and relatives that were not within visiting distance. It worked for exactly 1 day. After that, I got an error whenever visiting the page that the site had reached it's daily visit limit.

According to my analytics presented to me BY MIIDUU on my admin control page, I had had no more than 1-2 visits a day - then suddenly, 100+ visits on one day.

I contacted support and was told I needed to clear my browser cookies - something I hadn't had to do for ANY site for more than a year. I was frustrated, but I did it anyway to no avail. More so, was I going to have to tell everyone who visited that they would have to do this too?

I sent a note back to them complaining about the non-working fix to the problem and questioning them about the technical reasoning for this solution.

Their response:

Hi David,

Currently no other users has complained about the same issue. If you want to get rid of this problem, you may choose to upgrade your store, which can also bring you more profit. Please see our plans here: Miiduu Pricing - Free Online Store, shopping cart, eCommerce web store

Should you have any further questions, please feel free to contact us.

Have a great day,

Yvonne
MiiDuu.com Team
MiiDuu.com (@miiduu) on Twitter
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More​
So their solution to a non-working site for me was to pay money to upgrade the site. Pay money to make something work that doesn't work and gets THIS kind of a "customer service" response.

No thank you.


----------



## alstephen

I thought I found a brand new FREE shopping cart. I was like "YEA!" but when I looked at it closer in the demo screen it is just OPEN CART which is OPEN SOURCE.

So all they are doing is giving you hosting for products. Sounds like some of you already experienced the bad customer service for this. I too am going back and forth between different e-commerce sites to setup. I have one running now using Open Cart but I like to make this better and more "professional" looking. But that costs more money. Like 3Dcart - and they want to charge for transactions!


----------



## MiiduuSucks

I have. They make it very easy to sign up and impossible to cancel an account. They will be dipping into your account until you close your paypal account and create a new one. There are a lot of on-line store systems on the net. DO NOT use Miiduu!


----------



## ScottyOTM

MiiduuSucks said:


> I have. They make it very easy to sign up and impossible to cancel an account. They will be dipping into your account until you close your paypal account and create a new one. There are a lot of on-line store systems on the net. DO NOT use Miiduu!


This cart is total GARBAGE 

There are more problems with Miiduu that just the URL. Here are some of the problems I have personally had with them.

1) Their customer service is just plain awful. Expect 24 to 48 delay in response time and then dont expect your questions to be answered directly. 
2) No phone # or chat to talk to someone directly. 
3) Over charged and multiple billings. They will constantly double bill and ignore you when you try to get a refund.
4) The facebook module doesnt work well and doesnt format well in facebook. 
5) Very little flexibility in the cart. 
6) Coupon codes seem to give customers a lot of problems. Codes often dont work and you have to delete and redo them. This pisses customers off. 

we were with them for about 2 years and have to give up because they really dont give a crap about their customers. Its just about them getting their monthly payments. anything else their suport sucks and will give you the run around.


----------



## applefan

Yes. But before signing up and paying them a dime, just a fair warning-- Miiduu will rip you off!! Miiduu is a total scam. I signed up with a paid plan ($79.95/year) about 1.5 years ago. The user experience is not only horrible, but there is little customization to the website, outdated themes and features, and the Miiduu platform (based on OpenCart) is flat out un-user friendly. I literally cannot count the number of times I have had a major issue with the cart (PayPal not working, website randomly shut down, posting images not working, Miiduu's servers down, etc.), and all of them have been at random. Beyond that, Miiduu's customer service is plainly unprofessional and unhelpful. Their Email response is quite slow, and if you want to call them, you need to sign up for their super-expensive "Enterprise" plan. In essence, the basic plan doesn't offer much, and any time you contact customer service, their excuses are upgrading to a higher plan. In 1.5 years with them, I have also witnessed Miiduu remove features (i.e. coupons)! And Miiduu customer service, again, gives a terrible excuse. After 1.5 years of being a customer, I decided to switch to a bigger, more-reliable, and "real" Ecommerce platform (like Shopify)... I had Emailed Miiduu after they sneakingly automatically renewed my subscription for a whole year, and requested a refund. They were reluctant and once again made up more excuses, and refused to refund my money. To cancel my subscription, they wanted me to close my store, and they will run off with my money, as I have no Ecommerce service. What's more, Miiduu has also increased their rates a few months ago, for the same horrible service! (Oh, and they don't offer a free plan anymore!)

In short, Miiduu's service is a flat-out scam. Their service is terrible and their customer service is unprofessional. I recommend switching to a Weebly Pro/Business store, which I now use and is exponentially better, easier, more customizable, and costs roughly the same. I can't stand Miiduu, and neither should you.


----------



## Angloman

I have opened a $20 store with miidu on March 4th,so far i agree the customer service is poor,but does have a live chat feature now.As to being flat,I find it very easy to use, have a look and see if my site looks good "Our Company prides itself on capturing special moments that will be kept forever."
I have used my own domain which i host at crazydomain.com 
touch wood sales work and paypal basket works
As to credit card i have added stripe,com to handle all my credit cards


----------



## tlee0706

I personally liked shopify and bigcommerce. They are relatively cheap too and easy to use.


----------



## marzatplay

Try www.prestashop.com instead.


----------



## MariaMax

Miiduu is a total waste of time. Currently i've signed up with this new system called http://www.smoolis.com. It has a free trial and so far it looks promising. It looks very simple with great free themes and has also multilingual ability! I can have my store in Greek now. How cool is that?


----------



## zoly55

No i have only used cbflabel.com they seem to have the team to do the trick


----------

